# Whos the chief of gopitbull...?????



## razors_edge

whos da oldest ??? i am 22 ....DOB---- 5/26/1987


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

As far as I know it's Marty... well even if he's not the oldest he's the wisest


----------



## Marty

DOB 10-30-57... only 51 yrs young here 

And thanks NEELA for the kind words


----------



## smith family kennels

its defintely not me im 27 10/15/81


----------



## redog

ha Im the youngest one here! 11/8/62


----------



## Carriana

8/16/81 here. 

August is comin' up. What're ya'll getting me for my b-day huh? LOL...


----------



## belindabone

5-28-72 here...im an ole hag


----------



## redog

AAAAHH! 72 was a good year! So was 81!


----------



## BmoreTrue

i was born the year back to the future came out


----------



## Carriana

BmoreTrue said:


> i was born the year back to the future came out


Was that 83...85?


----------



## buzhunter

35 here. Born in '74


----------



## Carriana

buzhunter said:


> 35 here. Born in '74


You're only a few years older than my husband ('78). You seem wise beyond your years


----------



## buzhunter

Haha. Thanks, C. It's been a wild ride...


----------



## xx69felicax

I'm probably the youngest on here! 
18, August 23, 1990 =x


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

86 here... I'm working on getting old alright!You old M/F one foot in the grave and another on a banana pill (sp)

Your dead alright LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy

EST. 1985... WILL BE 24 THIS OCTOBER


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

NEELA said:


> 86 here... I'm working on getting old alright!You old M/F one foot in the grave and another on a banana pill (sp)
> 
> Your dead alright LOL


<---- Dead Woman Walking ...LMFAO...


----------



## Hirihat

am I the only Bicentennial Baby here??? 1.5.76

My husband is a baby though!! 11.5.82

Yep, I am a cradle robber!! LOL


----------



## ojalegria

11-20-1988


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Hirihat said:


> am I the only Bicentennial Baby here??? 1.5.76
> 
> My husband is a baby though!! 11.5.82
> 
> Yep, I am a cradle robber!! LOL


LMAO you cougar! It's alright... my best friend is 25 as of 2 days ago... her husband is 46


----------



## razors_edge

Hirihat said:


> am I the only Bicentennial Baby here??? 1.5.76
> 
> My husband is a baby though!! 11.5.82
> 
> Yep, I am a cradle robber!! LOL


lmaoooo...cradle robber its only 6 yrs...damn but it is a difference when ur 20 and hes 14....


----------



## pitbulllover27870

5/31/89 im 20, one of the youngest though lol but i hang out!! lmao... but yeah i think old man marty is the chief lol all hail chief marty


----------



## Marty

razors_edge said:


> whos da oldest ??? i am 22 ....DOB---- 5/26/1987


Damn sure ain't me !!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

razors_edge said:


> lmaoooo...cradle robber its only 6 yrs...damn but it is a difference when ur 20 and hes 14....


or when you were 15 he was 9... lol jp


----------



## Marty

Marty said:


> Damn sure ain't me !!!!!!


I plead the fifth on this shit you'll trying to trap me!!!! and that shit ain't happening :hammer:


----------



## razors_edge

Marty said:


> I plead the fifth on this shit you'll trying to trap me!!!! and that shit ain't happening :hammer:


lmao, u already posted ur age CHIEF...u trapped yourself....


----------



## Roxy_Nie

<<<<<<< 30 years young here!


----------



## BmoreTrue

Carriana said:


> Was that 83...85?


85 whoop

also the same year we are the world was released


----------



## Hirihat

StaffyDaddy said:


> or when you were 15 he was 9... lol jp


thankfully, I did not know him then!! LMAO He was 21 when we met and I was 28!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Hirihat said:


> thankfully, I did not know him then!! LMAO He was 21 when we met and I was 28!


as long as you could get him legally wasted huh? lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Hirihat said:


> am I the only Bicentennial Baby here??? 1.5.76
> 
> My husband is a baby though!! 11.5.82
> 
> Yep, I am a cradle robber!! LOL


You getem girl!

hehehe


----------



## Hirihat

StaffyDaddy said:


> as long as you could get him legally wasted huh? lol


actually, that was his fault for trying to out drink me!! LMAO!!! Back then, I was a bit wilder!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Hirihat said:


> actually, that was his fault for trying to out drink me!! LMAO!!! Back then, I was a bit wilder!!


LMAO.............


----------



## razors_edge

my fiancee is 2 yrs older than me and i remember when she has to go to the gas station and buy me beer or i had to ask them the ppl at the labor pool.....aaw man i hated those days


----------



## smokey_joe

2/14/82. I'm 27. Valentine's Baby up in here.


----------



## OldFortKennels

01-30-76................hmmm


----------



## MY MIKADO

Oh my gawd I feel so OLD 2-18-1968. It was a good year granted but I still feel old. 

Heck Shana you were born the year I graduated High School.


----------



## razors_edge

we got some senior citizens on this site....lmaoo....JK dont ban me...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

MY MIKADO said:


> Oh my gawd I feel so OLD 2-18-1968. It was a good year granted but I still feel old.
> 
> Heck Shana you were born the year I graduated High School.


Don't feel too bad sharon, it was the same year my mom graduated too!


----------



## bluefamily

keeping my mouth shut on the numbers but let's just say I forget how old I am on purpose?


----------



## buzhunter

Aw, come on. It can't be that bad.


----------



## wheezie

9-2-1984 baby


----------



## spnall4

01/03/1984....25 here


----------



## jeep lex

12/18/88 almost legal!!!! not that it really matters


----------



## chic4pits

29 (this oct.) ...here...alotho, a woman never tells her real age...hehe..


----------



## jsgixxer

Damn ,i guess iam getting old. after seeing some of the other ages.7/21/71 Here


----------



## cass0407

I'm 22 born 4-7-87


----------



## smokey_joe

chic4pits said:


> 29 (this oct.) ...here...alotho, a woman never tells her real age...hehe..


:rofl: this is true.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Ok guys... If I tell you IM the chief of gopitbull, will yall pay pal me some $$$$???


hahahahaha


----------



## mygirlmaile

3/16/85 here!! yayyy for the day before st. patricks day! haha.


----------



## American_Pit13

StaffyDaddy said:


> EST. 1985... WILL BE 24 THIS OCTOBER


Me too! The 25th!


----------



## SpookyG

this is pretty tell tale, looking at everyone's age- *smirk*


----------



## oreostallion

BmoreTrue said:


> i was born the year back to the future came out


I feel so young 02-20-89 LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy

oreostallion said:


> I feel so young 02-20-89 LOL


eh... theres a few here that have you beat lol


----------



## meganc66

im january 1990 ahahha


----------



## StaffyDaddy

meganc66 said:


> im january 1990 ahahha


see? youngin's all around lmao


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

OMG 1990=19 years???!?!? since when? God I'm getting old for real!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

lol... how old are you shana? im almost 24 these under 20 people makin me feel old!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

23, I still have 7 months left til the next one... Man when I hit 25 I'm just not going to come out from under the covers for the whole day!


----------



## luoozer

8-5-90 19 is coming soon.


----------



## razors_edge

sum yung bucks in here


----------



## cane76

9/28/76 32....


----------



## chic4pits

OldFortKennels said:


> 01-30-76................hmmm


hey you were born same year as my hubbie...4/76.


----------



## chic4pits

NEELA said:


> 23, I still have 7 months left til the next one... Man when I hit 25 I'm just not going to come out from under the covers for the whole day!


honey girl! once you hit 25 it passes soo freaking fast. like waaay to fast, i remember when i was just turning 21..which really wasn't a big deal, but damn did time pass fast...


----------



## blurzredg4

21 born 7/12/88 nice to know there are people of all ages here thats really cool.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

Damn! Some of you here are still breast feeding! :rofl:

I am 47..... 12-07-61


----------



## razors_edge

hmmmm i still breast feed every night......yummy


----------



## Sadie's Dad

razors_edge said:


> hmmmm i still breast feed every night......yummy


That is funny!!!!!!!!!!!
:rofl:


----------



## razors_edge

Sadie's Dad said:


> That is funny!!!!!!!!!!!
> :rofl:


lmao....i wasnt tryin to be funny


----------



## hell no they wont go

it sucks growing up...8/26/88


----------



## megz

eh, i'll call lower middle at 27
may 1982. although i still think b-day has nothing to do with your "age"


----------



## DOMN8R

*I'll be 29 on the 22nd. ... 7/22/80*


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

21 here, 3/25/88


----------



## rosesandthorns

Alright, I might be the oldest one on here. 10-28-51. Yep, fixing to turn 58. I don't care who knows how old I am. I've lived and enjoyed it; and still living and enjoying it. Ya'll need to quit whining about turning 25,(Shana) that's still young when you get this old. haaaahaaa


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

rosesandthorns said:


> Alright, I might be the oldest one on here. 10-28-51. Yep, fixing to turn 58. I don't care who knows how old I am. I've lived and enjoyed it; and still living and enjoying it. Ya'll need to quit whining about turning 25,(Shana) that's still young when you get this old. haaaahaaa


hahaha I will count my blessings


----------



## American_Pit13

cane76 said:


> 9/28/76 32....


Ahhh Keith your old! lol.. I Always thought you where closer to my age, you don't look like your in your 30'slol.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

You guys already know im the chief lol!!!
10/25/93


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

89 baby still in the eighties lol


----------



## 9361

July 2nd 1986, just celebrated my 23rd birthday last month. And I'm with Shana, I feel like I'm getting older! lol We sure aren't kids anymore.

And for the kiddo up there that was born in '93, you youngin! lol The youngest I've seen on this site. Your mama lets you play on the internet? You know there are some dangerous people on here.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Kiddo? Um yea my mom lets me play on the net all the time, ugh.
Believe me im not worried about dangerous people on the internet. I have witnessed and experienced things in 15 years that most won't see in a lifetime, maybe even including yourself.

Thanx for the concern though,,, :thumbsup:


----------



## bluefamily

How 'bout 10/4/66...the 70's were awesome!


----------



## redog

yes they were...... except disco


----------



## bluefamily

yeah but the disco ball was ouuta site man ya' dig?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

redog said:


> yes they were...... except disco


It was better than rap that's for sure! :rofl:


----------



## Sadie's Dad

Proud Marine Dad said:


> It was better than rap that's for sure! :rofl:


True dat homie LOL


----------



## chic4pits

hey hey....i love the 80's!!! total valley girl!!! oh or the breakfast club......lost boys...the hair bands! stone wash!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT

Cool these heapsa dragons (chinese horoscope) here! im 20 06-10-88


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

Sadie's Dad said:


> True dat homie LOL


You know it bro. Rap is crap minus the "C" remember that!


----------



## Trapboi103

EST.1986!!!! TURTLE POWER!!!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Trapboi103 said:


> EST.1986!!!! TURTLE POWER!!!!! LMAO!!!!


haha I used to watch the ninja turtles all the time while growing up.


----------



## ericschevy

Im right in the middle, 05/1979


----------

